# Timing Chain Trouble - 1993 240SX



## Saseruhito (Mar 5, 2005)

We're in the process of replacing the timing chain tensioner and are still working on removing parts to get at it. We downloaded a service manual and it's wanting us to remove the head cover and gasket. But is this really necessary? It doesn't really look like it's required to pull that much of it off to get to the timing chain and replace the tensioner and guides.

If anyone's done this, did you have to remove and replace the head gasket?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not necessary to remove the head.


----------

